

Is it worth it to buy an iPhone 4S for Siri? - baby

Hi HN,<p>I've been quite intrigued by Siri. I recall the voice controls of the last iPod shuffle didn't impress anyone so I didn't buy one, but the Siri thing seems like a introduction in the real world of the fictive HAL.<p>Like everyone I've seen the videos or the funny screenshots but no discussion thread here on HN. Is it that good? Or should I wait for it to be mature and debugged to try it.
======
dougireton
Siri is pretty good, but in my opinion there are few cases where it's really
that much faster than using the touch gestures. It takes a surprising long
time for Siri to respond since it has to contact Apple servers for every
request. For example, I can set a 3-min tea timer using the touch UI faster
than asking Siri to do it for me.

Also keep in mind that Siri is terrible in any kind of noisy environment,
especially with other people talking.

I will say that Siri excels at playing specific songs, artists, albums, etc.
It's much faster than using the touch UI. Siri is also good for when you don't
have your hands free.

Overall, Siri is pretty amazing but it hasn't fundamentally changed the way I
use my iPhone 4s. I will say the iPhone 4s is ridiculously fast and smooth,
although I upgraded from an iPhone 3G so YMMV.

~~~
MattBearman
On older iPhones you can already play specific albums/songs/artist using voice
recognition (eg: 'Play artist Nine Inch Nails') and that doesn't need to send
your request to the cloud first.

From what I've seen/heard of Siri I'm totally underwhelmed, and planning on
upgrading to a Galaxy SII from my iPhone 3Gs.

I should point out that I'm in the UK, so most of Siri's location based stuff
wouldn't work for me, which is a bit of a deal breaker in my eyes.

